# 93 maxima Se fog light help!!



## machinehead26 (Oct 31, 2009)

my friend just bought a 93 maxima se with no fog light, but the harness is there. It has a black and red wire w/o any connector, does anyone know where I can get the connectors to make it work. And also what type of bulb does it need. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You may be able to find the harnesses at a junkyard off of another Maxima that had fog lights. The dealer is an option, but I'd use them as a last resort. If worse comes to worst, you can always cut the female plug thats already on your car, extend the wires, and directly wire them to your fog light bulbs.
Also to be mentioned...you'll need the fog light relay, as well as the switch. Again, best bet there(cheapest) would be to cover the junkyards.


----------



## machinehead26 (Oct 31, 2009)

the car does not have a female plug( got cut off)


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

machinehead26 said:


> the car does not have a female plug( got cut off)


Does it have a separate fog light switch or do you have to get one that's part of the light switch stalk? Probably the previous owner wired up his own set of fogs and took it off otherwise why would it be cut off?? Check your wiring (the one that's cut off) and see where it leads, maybe it might be easier and cheaper to put on some aftermarket ones.


----------



## machinehead26 (Oct 31, 2009)

yea this model came stock with fog light, it has a switch and harness. I just don't know what type of connector?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

machinehead26 said:


> yea this model came stock with fog light, it has a switch and harness. I just don't know what type of connector?


The connector should match up to whatever connector your fog lights are or you can do as JNCo said and just connect the loose wires directly to the wiring or connector coming out of the fogs.


----------



## ALTIMAte-rider (Dec 10, 2009)

1995 1996 1997 1998 1999 NISSAN MAXIMA XENON FOG LIGHTS DRIVING LAMPS LIGHT LAMP KIT 95 96 97 98 99

i got my fog lights for my 08 altima here. looks like they got lights for your model too. u should call them and ask if they fit correctly though. and u can also talk them into giving u a discount lol thats what i did =]


----------

